# Greeting from Texas



## hfmm97 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, Tony from Houston TX here-been a long-time viewer and thought to introduce myself so as to contribute to certain discussions.

Native Texan,  was raised 21 years ago in Anson Jones # 1313 AF&AM (now Anson Jones # 1416) hold bachelor’s degrees in electrical engineering and psychology. Grew up in a multilingual environment, but other than Spanish, German and French nowadays I can only read Italian & Russian.

My primary interests are Masonic history and philosophy and international Freemasonry as well - early in my Masonic career I had to travel in my occupation (North/South America) and was always warmly welcomed by the brothers when I had an opportunity to visit.

I look forward to learning much from this forum.

H Tony Flores
Anson Jones #1416 (Endowed)



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## hfmm97 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome!



Thanks Bro Stewart! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome as a member of the forum


----------



## Phil P (Mar 3, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Hi, Tony from Houston TX here-been a long-time viewer and thought to introduce myself so as to contribute to certain discussions.
> 
> Native Texan,  was raised 21 years ago in Anson Jones # 1313 AF&AM (now Anson Jones # 1416) hold bachelor’s degrees in electrical engineering and psychology. Grew up in a multilingual environment, but other than Spanish, German and French nowadays I can only read Italian & Russian.
> 
> ...



Glad to have you here.  If ya ever decide to make the trek up to the Northeast side, we'd love to have ya


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m in the Houston Heights: where you all at my brother?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Mar 3, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I’m in the Houston Heights: where you all at my brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I'm in Atascocita just off FM 1960


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 3, 2018)

Where’s your lodge, my brother?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Mar 3, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Where’s your lodge, my brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


2306 3rd street in Huffman.  It's near the intersection of FM 1960 & FM 2100.  We meet 1st & 3rd Monday of each month.  This next Monday night will we have our OV from our DDGM.  Dinner at 6:30 with the gavel dropping at 7:30


----------

